# Best terminal knot? Best leader knot?



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Just as the title says, what’s your preferred knot for tying to the lure or hook? Preferably nylon mono, copolymer/hybrid, or fluorocarbon. Not braid. Primarily for bass fishing both lakes and rivers. 

I’ve lost half a dozen lures thus far this year using 10 lb copolymer and a palomar knot. The knots are not coming undone, instead the line is breaking at the knot. 

Went out today and upsized to 12 lb and am trying out a Berkeley Trilene knot after reading a lab test in F&S magazine. Figure I will give it a go, and in the event it isn’t a fix this thread could be referenced for alternatives.


----------



## Just 1 More (Apr 15, 2018)

Uni knot.. for just about everything.. Double Uni when tying mono to braid


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

I use the Berkley Braid Knot on all line types without any issues at all. The Knot wars app i downloaded to my phone years ago showed it as having the highest breaking strength with all line types tested.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

i use the palomar knot period and i have never had an issue with it... i use it for salmon, steelhead and anything else no issues..... if you are having problems with this knot than you are either not tying it right or you are using bad fishing line...i use 6 pound test trolling for steelhead and have never had an issue... lab tests show this is one of the strongest knots you can use..


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

what kind of lures are you tying too???? some lures you have to use a snap with cause they can have a sharp edge where you would normally tie your knot...spoons can be bad for this, is why most quality spoons come with a split ring...


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

I’m tying to a duo lock snap in most instances using 10 lb P Line Fluoroclear. The palomar has worked well on other rigs employing a fluorocarbon leader (double uni for connecting to braid) but it doesn’t appear it’s a great choice for the daily driver using hybrid line. 

Below is one review of various knot strengths. 

https://www.fieldandstream.com/phot...ss/where-fish/2009/02/strongest-fishing-knots


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

I use the rapala knot with mono, floro, floro coated, and braid. I always wet the line then cinch it down. I have straitened out split rings and snaps with the rapala knot.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

ristorap said:


> I use the rapala knot with mono, floro, floro coated, and braid. I always wet the line then cinch it down. I have straitened out split rings and snaps with the rapala knot.


Ditto
I have noticed however use only 5 wraps. 6 wraps are coming loose on me. Using 12 and 15 lb floro


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Rapala knot doesn't look much different than improved cinch. I will have to try that. From what I have seen you put the line thru the eyelet and a loop you made then turn the line around few times and thru 2 loops and slide shut. 

I only know a improved clinch knot. I one time tied braid and mono together witg some common knot for that and tried Palomar knot 1 or 2 a few years back. I have to practice alot to remember such things. Been using the improved clinch forever, maybe 1 day I'll learn something else.


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

I use a Palomar knot for attaching directly to hooks or snaps. It hasn't failed me yet. I use p-line flouroclear 12 lb test and make sure to wet the knot before I pull it tight. I leave about a quarter inch tag after it's pulled tight. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I prefer the Palomar for all my lines and have good success, but i also cut them off and retie them every so often. I think the keep getting tighter over time and that causes it to fail.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

I've had issues with palomars on some superlines. I've gone to the improved clinch for just about everything and it doesn't fail me. As mentioned before, line to leader (e.g., braid to fluoro) I use the double Uni.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I’ve been using this method since I was seriously 10yrs old with not many break offs using 4-20lb Test mono or any braid. 

Take the tag end and put it through the eyelet then twist the bait about 6 times, take that tag end and pass it through the loop hole above the eyelet. Hold the tag end and wet the twisted part with spit then pull the lure down until the twisted part binds together. Bite off the tag end leaving about 1/4” of line. Give the knot a test yank and your good to go. Simple and fast with very minimal break offs. It’s called the clinch knot, but not the improved version.


----------



## Monarch Viper (Sep 26, 2014)

I use the Trilene knot.
After I tied a bunch of them and got it right I have not had any problems.
I think you have to tie it specifically the way they show, passing it under the 
line end to make the wraps on the main line.
Holds great even on vicious salmon and steel hits.
What I like most about it is the two passes of line through the eye.
I think that makes it much stronger.
My 2 cents anyway.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Go to netknots.com and you can learn to tie any knot out there, and they tell which knot is best for each type of line.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

I only use 2 knots which is the palomar and clinch knot never had any problems with them


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

You try what people recommend and stick with what works for you. Everyone ties the same knot but they're not the same, How hard you set the knot, the age of the line, dry or wet.. the variations alone.. Outside of threading the hookeye, I could tye a palomar in the dark. That knot works great for me, but maybe not for someone else.
… Now on another note. Would you trust someone else tying your lure on??


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Ive had great luck with the improved clinch knot. Ive been tying it since i was a kid and havent found a reason to change yet.


----------



## Monarch Viper (Sep 26, 2014)

hatteras1 said:


> You try what people recommend and stick with what works for you. Everyone ties the same knot but they're not the same, How hard you set the knot, the age of the line, dry or wet.. the variations alone.. Outside of threading the hookeye, I could tye a palomar in the dark. That knot works great for me, but maybe not for someone else.
> … Now on another note. Would you trust someone else tying your lure on??


NO!


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

My bad the knot I use is the palomar I always called it the rapala . I seen for nanofil line use the nano knot witch is a super palomar knot.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

TRIPLE-J said:


> i use the palomar knot period and i have never had an issue with it... i use it for salmon, steelhead and anything else no issues..... if you are having problems with this knot than you are either not tying it right or you are using bad fishing line...i use 6 pound test trolling for steelhead and have never had an issue... lab tests show this is one of the strongest knots you can use..


What he said


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Been using the improved clinch for about 40 years now. Never had an issue with it failing. I also use the Palomar, no issues there either.
If your sure the knot is correct I would guess it's the line. Especially if it's a Palomar failing.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

hatteras1 said:


> … Now on another note. Would you trust someone else tying your lure on??


LOL never.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Received something similar to the tool shown in the above video. Curious what everyone's thoughts are on the terminal knot they show (#3). 

Also, isn't the second knot basically a double uni?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i've used the improved clinch for about 35 yrs and it works great. I started out using a clinch knot and it worked great for small fish but I started salmon fishing with 17# to 30# line. after losing a few fish because the knot came untied I seen the improved clinch and started tying with it. I use it for everything but add a couple of extra twists for braid.

I started tying my lines together with the blood knot which worked good. but I switched to the uni to uni.
sherman


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

RiparianRanger said:


> Received something similar to the tool shown in the above video. Curious what everyone's thoughts are on the terminal knot they show (#3).
> 
> Also, isn't the second knot basically a double uni?


just watched the video and love the knots. if I ever see the tool i'll give it a try. but the old improved clinch is my go to knot for now.
sherman


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Palomar knot exclusively even on 80-100 lb braid. Easy and quick to tie. Exceptional knot strength.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

found somewhere cant remember where now that you should pass the loop through the circle twice when tying a palomar knot with braids....think it was actually in the braid package if i remember right works great for me with braids and ive never had an issue with it


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I've seen that, too, and is probably true on the super slick brands. The PowerPro is relatively coarse and I haven't had an issue with the knots slipping with only one loop.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

I think that is called double Palomar knot.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I had 0ne of those knot tying tools fifty six years ago and use it to join twenty pound mon-oval mono to forty pound mono as musky leaders. Worked great. I still have it somewhere around here and will post a picture if and when i find it. I use the Palomar on Braid and Fluro as the terminal knot. On Mono, I use the Clinch or Improved Clainch depending on line thickness. Uni/Uni or Blood Knot on splicing, again depending on what material(s) I am splicing.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I had read that the palomar was stronger than the clinch knot that I’ve used for 50 years. I used my fishing scale and tested
Both knots multiple times on mono line. I don’t recall what pound test I used, but the Clinch did break under less weight. It’s easy enough to test for yourself. I still usually use the clinch, even though the palomar tested a little stronger.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

RiparianRanger said:


> Just as the title says, what’s your preferred knot for tying to the lure or hook? Preferably nylon mono, copolymer/hybrid, or fluorocarbon. Not braid. Primarily for bass fishing both lakes and rivers.
> 
> I’ve lost half a dozen lures thus far this year using 10 lb copolymer and a palomar knot. The knots are not coming undone, instead the line is breaking at the knot.
> 
> Went out today and upsized to 12 lb and am trying out a Berkeley Trilene knot after reading a lab test in F&S magazine. Figure I will give it a go, and in the event it isn’t a fix this thread could be referenced for alternatives.


Make sure you are wetting your line before you pull it tight. I use nothing but an improved cinch knot when using everything but braid. Since it’s breaking at the knot I would bet it’s from not wetting the line or the line is just bad. I use 10# floro for leader line on everything and rarely have a break. Usually I either straighten the hook or break the duo clip.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

90% of the time, the Palomar. Cinch knot when i use a topwater and cinch the knot short of the eye to give the lure more action. 
If your line is breaking at the knot, i'd bet my boat your line is bad.


----------



## gold jc (Apr 16, 2009)

FG knot for braid to flouro or mono.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Double Palomar knot.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

matticito said:


> Rapala knot doesn't look much different than improved cinch. I will have to try that. From what I have seen you put the line thru the eyelet and a loop you made then turn the line around few times and thru 2 loops and slide shut.
> 
> I only know a improved clinch knot. I one time tied braid and mono together witg some common knot for that and tried Palomar knot 1 or 2 a few years back. I have to practice alot to remember such things. Been using the improved clinch forever, maybe 1 day I'll learn something else.


I believe if it isn't broke don't fix it. I switch to the Improved clinch back in the late 70's and still use it today. i've fished for salmon in Michigan and caught all kinds of saltwater fish in florida. all these fish were caught using the improved clinch. however I do add a couple of extra twists with braid. and I always add a little spit to all mono and fluro knots before pulling them down. i've used the knot with 4# for crappie to 100# for grouper. with the drag set properly I don't have any breaks. however I have had to tighten the drag or palm the spool to stop big fish from getting in structure and the line broke. but all these breaks was not the knot but the line above the knot.



allwayzfishin said:


> I’ve been using this method since I was seriously 10yrs old with not many break offs using 4-20lb Test mono or any braid.
> 
> Take the tag end and put it through the eyelet then twist the bait about 6 times, take that tag end and pass it through the loop hole above the eyelet. Hold the tag end and wet the twisted part with spit then pull the lure down until the twisted part binds together. Bite off the tag end leaving about 1/4” of line. Give the knot a test yank and your good to go. Simple and fast with very minimal break offs. It’s called the clinch knot, but not the improved version.


I also used the clinch knot for yrs before I started salmon fishing. after the knot came untied a few times and costed me some real nice fish I knew I had to do something. so I tried the improved clinch knot. the clinch knot is easy to tie but its just as easy to make it improved. after twisting the line and going back through the bottom loop bring the end of the line up and go back through the top loop that was created when the line was put through the bottom then put the knot in your mouth and wet the knot then pull tight and cut off the tag end. I probably should but I don't wet braid knots, just mono and fluro. the clinch knot is ok for small fish, but if you ever start catching larger hard fighting fish its not good enough. the improved is as easy to tie as the clinch with the line going back through itself. once you start tying the improved knot it'll become 2nd nature to just put the end back through the top loop. always add a couple of extra twists with braid. I had a few knots come untied even with the improved knot with braid. but adding a couple of extra wraps stopped this. usually the knot would slip when I pulled it tight.
sherman


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I've been using Nanofil since it came out & the recommended Nanofil knot (modified Palomar) is essential to ensure that your terminal tackle is properly secured. I made the mistake of using a traditional Palomar initially (didn't read the instructions packaged with the line) & donated a couple of lures to Grand Lake before I got with the program. Mike


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Palomar knot on anything tied direct.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

I've used the double uni knot to attach a fluoro leader to braid main line. Sometimes I can get the profile sufficiently low that it doesn't cause too much trouble with micro guides but other times it's is noticeable. I've been looking into the FG knot. The biggest gripe about the FG that I've seen is the complexity of tying it in the field. The below looks like a fairly easy way to tie it (note the video shows a rizzuto knot finish instead of the more common double half hitch)


----------



## Frank Zajac (Mar 24, 2016)

Palomar for direct tie
Clinch for leaders
Double uni to connect 2 types of lines


----------

